# 'shrooms pics



## cuinrearview (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Flint Mitch (May 5, 2017)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 577608











Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## beerbelly (May 7, 2017)

Those look awesome! Just found a couple patches on the property. Letting them go a day or 2 longer to get a little bigger. Raining today! We had a few we picked yesterday for breakfast. Morels are so freaking good! Pics to follow.


----------



## beerbelly (May 7, 2017)

Couldn't wait till the rain stopped. So Wifebelly braved the rain so we can have a few more with supper! Mmmmm, so good!


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 21, 2018)

Chicken of the woods. I vac sealed and froze about four lbs the other night. A very under-utilized mushroom IMO. Very mild. I've only done a couple recipes but dice them ultra fine and mix taco seasoning, you can't tell the difference from a chicken taco.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 21, 2018)

Chanterelles from our woods. About ten pounds this spring.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 28, 2018)

Lots of Shrooms around my place.

I bought a book, to help ID the shrooms, and got about 1/2 way thru it, when I summed up the entire book.

There are 3 types of Mushrooms:
1) Those you can eat
2) Those that will make you dead
3) Those that will make you wish you were dead

I haven't picked any, and honestly don't see myself doing so anytime soon.


----------



## spyder62 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 29, 2018)

Be careful out there folks. My girlfriend's brother is finishing his PhD in Ecology, specializing in 'shrooms so I feel safe selecting edibles with them.


----------



## bear1998 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have hunted black velvets (beef steaks) around heresince I was 12 years old. Usually from August till mid September.
Wherendo you guys find your morels (corn cob)??


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 29, 2018)

Lots of dead ash, elm, and apple trees here with morels underneath


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 7, 2018)

Cross posted from the cooking forum. We're peaking for fall mushrooms here right now. This is a great year so far. We're going to try pickling some of these.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 7, 2018)

Chicken and Lions Mane from last weeks hike.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 10, 2018)

We pickled some of the Maitakes. To say I'm super excited about these is a huge understatement.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 17, 2018)

Homegrown shiitake


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 17, 2018)

I used to listen to Frank Zappa when I ate "shrooms" !


----------

